# Ear Licking?



## Titchs-way (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there
Since she was a kitten my cat has had this tendancy to lick my ear lobes, either when she wants some attention or she is happy getting it.
Is this a normal behavior for a cat as titch is my first?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww my cat did this, my first cat I got him at 5 weeks old 

He suckled from my ear lobes! soo sweet! 

Yes Id say he is just suckling and it makes him feel comfort & happy

unless you dont like it I wouldnt stop I loved my cat doing it!


----------



## Titchs-way (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks
i'm glad its not just my cat then, it is kinda nice though


----------



## lesinoliva (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree I think it just your kitten showing you some affection.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Titchs-way said:


> Hi there
> Since she was a kitten my cat has had this tendancy to lick my ear lobes, either when she wants some attention or she is happy getting it.
> Is this a normal behavior for a cat as titch is my first?


My chihuahuas do this well i romey does it to keyla and she loves it she sit in front of him and kind pushes her face into him...lol

I know there not cats but i think its normal...


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Titchs-way said:


> Hi there
> Since she was a kitten my cat has had this tendancy to lick my ear lobes, either when she wants some attention or she is happy getting it.
> Is this a normal behavior for a cat as titch is my first?


Yes normally at 5am!!


----------

